# Raising a puppy with Therapy Dog in mind?



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

We'll be getting our first poodle in a few weeks (a black, male, spoo) and I've always wanted to get involved in a volunteer therapy dog program. I know my dog will have to be over a year old to qualify but I would like to do everything I can while the pup is still young so that he might be able to be a therapy dog as he gets older. 

I have a long list of things to "socialize" him to... people, places, things, etc. but I wondered... what specific things to therapy dog work might I work on with him. 

I figured if he turns out not to have the right temperament for therapy work, the work I do with him as puppy will still help make him a great family dog.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can google the therapy dog websites. There are several different groups. They list what is in the test. So it will give you an idea what socializing your pup will need. And the temperament they are born with, will be important. But you are right to expose your pup to all sorts of things. I have a list from our trainer of who and what to expose our new pup to. Crawling baby, 1 year old walking baby, woman with a coat on. man with a hat on, man stooping over..etc. so, not just people, but specific sizes, personalities, body language, etc.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Well, I do daycare from home so exposing the puppy to children of different ages will be a piece of cake. Thanks for the tip about looking on therapy dog websites.

I'll have 3 puppies to choose from so I'm hoping to be able to choose the puppy with the right personality.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you get to pick your pup? Does the breeder pick for you? Was the Volhard aptitude test done at day 49? Whether it was or not, you can still use the parts that would indicate the right temperament for therapy work. I did with our 6 yo spoo, Juniper. She scored mostly 4's with a few 3's, (3 in the social attraction and following). It panned out to be very correct. I have a very therapy minded dog that can go anywhere and meet anyone in any situation. Goes to day cares and nursing homes with me. I hope you find that pup you are hoping for.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I get to pick my pup. I've never heard of the Volhard test but I'll definitely be looking into it. Can it only be done on day 49? I'm going to be picking him up on day 53. 
Thanks!


----------

